# The "one thing you didn't know about me" thread



## NZminilops (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok, post something here that we don't know (orthat some of us don't know) about you, that you think isinteresting/embarassing or lets us know a bit about the real you . Orjust something quirky.

I'll start! When most people see me, and know I have bunnies, theythink I'm a real softy goody-goody sort of person. I dress very girlyand I'm shy and timid. But really I swear like a sailor, I'm moreinterested in fixing cars than mending shirts and I'm into power metalmusic.

Now your turn!


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2007)

okay, well, here is something about me that is very funny that happened tonight:

my golden is trained tocatch ice cubes, i normally put one inmy mouth and spit it like a watermelon seed and he goesandcatches it (if that isn't gross and embarassing enough. ..). it is rather funny, i should video tape it sometime

tonight i went to go put the ice cube in my mouth, but the ice cube wasdry enough and my lips wet enough or however it works that the ice cubefroze to my lips! i then attempted to PULL it off, ripped a huge gashin my bottom lip and proceeded to bleed for 15 minutes. . .

i am clumsy. . .what can i say! but always there for a good laugh!

oh, another secret: i am in love with LFO. . .i was recently at agoodwill (thrift store) and found a perfectly good LFO cd for $1.50"who would toss away such a treasure?" was all i could say (i alsomanaged to walk out with a hanson CD. . .as mine was ripped off when iwas in the 7th grade). . .i now roll my windows down (even in michiganwinter) and blare the CD for all to hear the great LFO while i drive inparking lots.. .my friends cover their face and actlike they don't know me, but really i know it is simply because theycan't handle the LFO. . . when i pull up to a car at a red light andthey think they are all ganster with their rap music blaring on thebase, i pop in my LFO and out jam them. . . i have found that not manypeople are willing to ride in my car with me. . .i wonder why?


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm...let's see...something you don't know about me...

1. I've moved over 20 times

2. I've also had over 20 cats

3. I'm over 20

Uh oh...stuck in a theme...start over...

1. I cried every night for about a week straight when myfirst pet, a goldfish named Goldie (I know, real original...I was six,for cryin out loud), died. Was really upset about that.

2. My favorite stuffed toy to this day (besides my now-24yrold penguin, Ducky) was a Velveteen rabbit my mother gave me forChristmas when I was about seven.

3. I'd wanted to have bunnies all my life, but didn't realizeit until I saw Maisie. For some reason, at a very young age,I ruled them out as a pet...I think I thought they would never let mepet them, or something. I tell ya...I feel completely blessedeverytime I pet my girls. 

4. My name is so weirdly spelled, it took me until I wasabout seven or eight to fully be confident I could spell itright. Thanks Mom and Dad, hehe!

5. I live pretty much 24/7 with a headache of somedegree. Comes from both my neck badly lacking curvature, andthe fact that I have such light sensitive eyes, the street lights atnight hurt them, and I have to ride home with my eyes closed.(Note that I said "ride" and not "drive"...now THAT would beinteresting!)

I could come up with so many more...but I won't...except...

6. I use such silly voices with my animals, that in now doingvarious videos of them, I'm hearing what I sound like for the firsttime, and realized just how unaware I am of what I say. Somuch so that I actually did _two phrases and voices in a row _withthe video while I was watching it!!! I imitatedMYSELF!! :shock: How weird am I??


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2007)

Let's see.

1) I sketch clothes. 







2) I sew

3) I make baby blankets

4) I want to be a vet tech

5) I dance alot. I mean all the time. I hear music and I start to move.

6) I love almost all music.


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 16, 2007)

Um... I'm an Artist but got bored of doing somuch art for school and went to University for SoftwareEngineering. Now I am going back to school at night forInterior Design which is what I should have done in the first place -although I have a pretty sweet job as it is. 

I am a pretty big gamer. Currently stuck in World ofWarcraft, but playing Zelda: Twilight Princess and Kingdom Hearts 2 asI have time. I'm also playing Half Life 2 and The Sims 2(with all the expansion packs) off and on.

Ilivedin Trinidad (Caribbean) until Iwas10and then in Toronto. I LOVE Toronto- will never leave. Toronto has the same feel as downtownChicago - maybe that's why it's my favorite US city so far.

__________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't played WoW. I do play CoH/V.


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 16, 2007)

I was meant to be a teenager in the 70's. I love 70's music!! Ahhh, Bee Gees....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the 70s too!!!!!!!!!!! Hey doyou remember that song by Robert Vanwormer, Just When I needed youmost? That was a rare one, a friend of mine had it onLP. That's the stuff I make a note of and download! Boy do I get giddy.


----------



## Greta (Feb 16, 2007)

I...

work on cars

like to knit

play electric bass

wear a size 12 men's shoe

design web pages for a hobby

am active in 4-H

have dial-up internet :yuck

like reading murder mysteries/science fiction

listen to punk rock, heavy metal &amp; 80s music

enjoy technical drawing

travel all over California for chicken shows

shop in the guys' section of clothes stores

like shooting cans of seltzer water (after shaking them a bit) with a pellet rifle

have 20 chickens (that the boys love to chase)

swim at least 2 1/2 miles per week

am homeschooled

want to be a vet, fireman, police officer, lawyer or truck driver


----------



## missyscove (Feb 16, 2007)

This reminds me of one of our retreatactivities, "If you really knew me you would know..." but that gotreally intense.

Let's see...

-I love my school, mostly because there are no boys, so we can frolic and party all the time.
-I love to sew. 
-I feel more connected with animals than people.
-Up until freshman year, I basically had no real friends. 
-I pray everynight that I will one day see my dad's side of my familyagain, but I worry that I or they will die before that is allowed tohappen.
-I like to make animal noises
-I'm 16 years old and have never been kissed, don't have a boyfriend, never had one, and don't want one. 
-I'm afraid of applying to college

That's about all I can think of to say right now...


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2007)

When I was punished I wasn't sent to my room. I was sent outside.

I was also told I couln't read any books.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Aw, you can kiss me if you want. 


missyscove wrote: *


> This reminds me of oneof our retreat activities, "If you really knew me you would know..."but that got really intense.
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Aw, you can kiss me if you want.
> 
> 
> missyscove wrote: *
> ...


:vomit:





 :hug:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 17, 2007)

Things about Jesse... I notice it says ''onething'' and everyone's listing like...a bajillion. I'll just hop on theband wagon here...

1. I've been shooting ab ow since I was 5. Participated in archerytournaments every weekend for years. Won a crapload of trophies. Gotangry with my dad. Quit until I move out. Theres a $1,200 bowdownstairs i'm not shooting.

2. Circumcisions make me cry. 

3. Seeing pregnant women sends me into convulsions.

4. I love genetics and hybrid animals.

5. I'm an encyclopedia of facts of all kinds. I'm also people'd source for advice. 

6. I want to honeymoon in Romania. 

7. I honestly think I should be famous, but I never became so and Ican't understand why. I'm the most awesome person I know. And probablythe most awesome person you know. So c'mon, what's the deal here...

8. I love my fish more than my cat. Infact I hate cats.

9. I hate everything

10. I REALLY hate seafood of ANY kind (including freshwater fish) and i've never had a manicure and I cut my own hair.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 17, 2007)

*
?? Green vomity face? Are you for serious? 


missyscove wrote: *


> :vomit:


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> *JAK Rabbitry wrote:*





> *Aw, you can kiss me if you want.
> 
> 
> missyscove wrote: *
> ...





> :vomit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2007)

That was the purpose of the wink/hug, duh. 

I also hate seafood. I had my very first manicure last weekbfore my winter formal. (I went with some of my friends) Iwould have had a pedi too, but I have a plantar wart on my foot...it'sbeing treated, but I'd rather not share it with the world.


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> I would have had a pedi too, but I have a plantarwart on my foot...it's being treated, but I'd rather not share it withthe world.


the world thanks you. . .


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 17, 2007)

Sharing is caring, Missy


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2007)

I am not that evil. You could comeover here and I could rub my foot on you, and you could experience mypain. For sharing is caring and caring is love.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 17, 2007)

*So what you're trying to say is.....

your foot stink is love? This must be some kind of California jargon.You guys use the term ''dudebra'' and ''soda'' out there too. Weirdos.weirdos and feet and sharing stink....wtf.**


missyscove wrote: *


> I am not thatevil. You could come over here and I could rub my foot onyou, and you could experience my pain. For sharing is caringand caring is love.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 17, 2007)

WAIT ONE MINUTE...what's with the lobster obsession, then??

Did you mean you hate EATING seafood...if so, SPECIFY...Now I'm allllll confused....:?

Hehe!! 
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> 10. I REALLY hate seafood of ANY kind (including freshwater fish)


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *So what you're trying to say is.....
> 
> your foot stink is love? This must be some kind of California jargon.You guys use the term ''dudebra'' and ''soda'' out there too. Weirdos.weirdos and feet and sharing stink....wtf.**
> 
> ...


1. I have never heard the phrase "dudebra" that must be some kind ofSan Diego jargon, though I have relatives there as well. 

2. What's wrong with soda? What would you call it?

3. My foot does not stink. I simply have a virus that I donot wish to pass on to other people. You are the one whosuggested that I share it.


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 17, 2007)

1. I'm into computer designs (photoshop and such)

2. I have recently(?) found interest in video editing 

3. I CANNOT sew. 

4. On Valentine's Day I wore black to get out of the mood. 



Actually, it was by chance and I just told everyone I was depressed I didn't have a Valentine. Hehe


----------



## naturestee (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm a major gamer! Anything but videogames and wargame miniatures, actually. I play D&amp;Dand other roleplaying games and lots of non-traditional board and cardgames. My hubby counted the other day, and we have over 150different board and card games!:shock:

I'm 26 and still don't know what I want to do for the rest of my life.:?

And I never want babies. Ever. In fact, if I saysomething about wanting a baby, you know I've totally lost what's leftof my mind and you should just put me out of my misery!

I started dating my now-husband James six and half years ago, and we'venever celebrated Valentines Day. We also didn't go on atechnical "date" until we'd been together a year. We just"hung out" a lot.

My sister is gay and lives with her girlfriend. But theconfusing part is her girlfriend is starting the counseling andprocedures to become a boy. So does that mean my sister isnow straight? And can they get married now or is somefreaked-out Republican going to write a law against that too?Maybe they'll start doing chromosome tests before issuing marriagecertificates. Just something we laugh about.:lol


----------



## Pipp (Feb 17, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I'm 26 and still don't know what I want to do for the rest of my life.:?
> 
> And I never want babies. Ever. In fact, if I saysomething about wanting a baby, you know I've totally lost what's leftof my mind and you should just put me out of my misery!
> 
> ...


:roflmao:This post reminds me why I like you so much!! :hug:



sas


----------



## naturestee (Feb 17, 2007)

Uh oh. Which part?

So, what don't we know about you, SAS?


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2007)

hmm...so much to share...

a. I had a pet skunk when I was a teenager. I still want onebut that is the one thing Art WON'T let me get. (hey...someday I'llhave another one I bet). I did used to feed the neighborhood cats atour old house - and skunks would come around too....so there!

b. Naturestee - I have you beat! I'm 46 and don't know what I want todo with my life. Right now I'm enjoying my bunnies and writing mynovel(s)....but...?

c. Art is the only guy I dated - or kissed. We've beenmarried since 1979 (I was 18 when we got married - almost 19). We beatthe odds that you so often read about young marriages.

Like Billy &amp; Ruth Graham - our motto has been.. "Divorce? No. Murder..maybe..."

(Ok - they didn't put it quite like that - I think it was an interview w/ Ruth Graham where I saw that).

d. I used to sit in our bay window at night in Alaska (on thesecond floor) and yell out "Here Moosey..." as the moose would come outto scrounge for food, etc.

e. During one of our many difficult times of our marriage -Art &amp; I went out to eat alone. We started talking aboutmarriage - what we thought it would be like....what it was like. Ishared with him how I always wanted to be like Olivia Walton or MaIngalls - and instead I wound up being like Lucille Ball on "I LoveLucy".

So now....he'll frequently walk in the door (when he's in a good mood) and go...

"Oh Luuuuucccccyyyyyy.........I'm HOME!"

I think that is enough for now...if I told you more you'd be losing your drinks by coughing or laughing too hard...

Peg

P.S. Dare I mention I've told Art he might just as well go ahead and call me "Ellie Mae"?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 17, 2007)

Peg, I feel like Lucy, too, but I'm alwaysgetting "You got some _*'splaining*_ to do!", especially whenI spend our last dollar on the fur kids. 

Here's my secret:

Kevin and I have been together for 16 years, but we are divorced. 

Let me explain:

We married in '92, divorced in '99, reconciled in '01 and neverremarried. We've now been divorced longer than we weremarried, but it seems to be working. 

I've never cheated, even when we were apart. He says hehasn't, either. The divorce was a stupid mistake, but I thinksomehow it made us stronger.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 17, 2007)

*A chromosome test would only prove she/he'shuman. If males and females had different numbers of chromosomes....weeither couldn't breed or would produce sterile offspring and that wouldsolve our overpopulation issue. 

Erron's sister is also gay. But only sometimes? I really don't know. My brother pretends he's gay but he's not. 


naturestee wrote: *


> I'm a majorgamer! Anything but video games and wargame miniatures,actually. I play D&amp;D and other roleplaying games andlots of non-traditional board and card games. My hubbycounted the other day, and we have over 150 different board and cardgames!:shock:
> 
> I'm 26 and still don't know what I want to do for the rest of my life.:?
> 
> ...


----------



## naturestee (Feb 17, 2007)

Actually, a chromosome test can tell whether someone is genetically male or female. X/Y chromosomes are easy to see.

Snuggy's Mom, I think it's awesome that you and Kevin were able to workthings out like that! Want to talk to mysister-in-law? She needs some of your sense. She's35, married 4 times, 4 kids fathered by the first 3 husbands (fourthwas physically incapable and had an adopted kid from his previousmarriage), and is now dating man #5. So far she's marriedevery man she's dated, so the marriage will probably comesoon. And all these marriages and divorces are really messingwith her kids' heads.

So there's another thing you don't know about me! Or actually my family, but it all counts.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, I use to be a nurse in my former life, thenI developed a Latex allergy. No fun you have to watch everything youuse ie bandages, certain shoes that have elastic, can't wear rubbergloves and the list goes on.

I'm not working now due to the two car accidents I had last summer (I suing both drivers) which is a long process.

I was married at 43 (first marrage for both of us). No kids,I don't want any, my bunnies are enough and they don't talk back. LOL

I collect pig stuff, have numerous stuffed, ceramicpiggies.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 17, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> And I never want babies. Ever. In fact, if I saysomething about wanting a baby, you know I've totally lost what's leftof my mind and you should just put me out of my misery!
> 
> My sister is gay and lives with her girlfriend. But theconfusing part is her girlfriend is starting the counseling andprocedures to become a boy. So does that mean my sister isnow straight? And can they get married now or is somefreaked-out Republican going to write a law against that too?Maybe they'll start doing chromosome tests before issuing marriagecertificates. Just something we laugh about.:lol




Funny you mention that. When we went to AZ I finally met myhusband's oldest brother. He's lived there for a longtime, his parents were hoping that moving out there wouldbring them closer to him a bit. He never calls or stopsby. They don't understand. After meeting him, Iacknowledged that what my husband was curious is true. He'sgay as well. Doesn't talk about it. Atall. He has two corgies, Winston (cool name) andVictoria. He's really cool. I think he'sfunny. His mom asked him about his "roommate", he's anelectrician. Everything he talked about about going to thisand that or doing this or that to the house was "we" so, I'd say hisroommate is actually his partner.That's cool w/ me!I think he's neat. He talks to his dogs like Dr. Evil talksto Mini Me. Ha Ha.

So that's one thing you didn't know about me. I

Like to bowl. Am always trying to get better. Myaverage is 170. I missed my first 600 series by 10 pins lastnight :X.

I work at a real estate company, love my co-workers.

I have a 13 year old son, but like Naturestee, never wantedkids. I do the best I can, I have no patience w/ it really.

Been married going on 6 years this year, my husband is wonderful forthe most part. He's my best friend. (he's not the father ofmy son and he has no kids)

I watch As The World Turns, America's Next Top Model, The Janice Dickinson Modeling Agency religiously.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 17, 2007)

Hmm, have been thinking of what to add to thisthread, but I don't know, there's nothing interesting aboutme:?I'll give it a try anyway...

Well continuing on the children theme, I hate them, don't ever want anyever. I think it comes from being the oldest of a family of 5.

I'm a Nintendo freak:bagheadWii is my new addiction.

I'm very, how can I put this, self conscious about myself, does thatmake sense? I hate how I look, I'm am wary of my weight, last summer Ikinda stopped eating for a while. But I know I'm not actuallyoverweight so what's that about? :?

Last March I won a trip to Auschwitz from an essay Iwrote.Being therehad no effect on me. Most peoplewere all like that was so difficult etc. But not me. 

I am regularly teased and made fun of at school because I do wellacademically, but I don't care, I came first in the year at summer andxmas and I am proud!:blueribbon:

I have a real passionate hatred towards dogs, just can't stand them.

Ilove the Harry Potter books and can't wait for the final book to come out?:colors: Anyone else?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm 16 and currently doing my GCSEs (oh thejoy!:rollseyes). I am the youngest in my family with a brother who is 6years older than me and a sister who is 8 years older than me. I alsohave about 100 cousinsand all except 2 are older than me, soI'm used to being the baby of the family!I am a massiveanimal lover and love spending time with either my own or myfriends/family's pets. I love acting and take part in all the plays atschool and also do drama gcse (which btw is way harder than it sounds-and it's not all acting either!).My favourite ever thing todo is horse ride, I have ridden for years now although don't have myown horse because of time issues with school and things I always ridemy friends and stables horses and love competing in show jumping andeventing.I am also addicted to reading andgetthrough about a book a day, and yes Michaela I can't _wait_ forthe 7th Harry Potter to come out!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay, so my first answer was so un-personal, I feel some obligation to add more...so here goes!

- My husband and I have been together for just over three years now,and will have our second wedding anniversary 4 June. We hadour first date around Thanksgiving 03, moved in with each other aroundNew Years 04, he proposed March of 04, and we got married 4 June05. 

- I got pregnant with and had my daughter at 19. I wish I hadbeen smarter and a little more responsible in general back then, butI'm coming to the conclusion that it was a good thing, having her thatyoung. I had the energy to chase her around (either in fun orin keeping her from eating something, hehe). My husband isthe only father she's known...and they're such a cute pair.(Right now they're playing Operation, which was one of her birthdaypresents today.)

- My mother has been married about seven times. I think she'slike your sister-in-law, Naturestee...I think she married just aboutevery guy she dated. My sister and I always looked at eachother when she would bring the guy home for dinner, and know that itmeant they would be married within a few months. She hadREALLY bad taste in men, except for two...the ONLY man I allowed theactual title of "Stepfather", and my dad (though he's not actually mybiological father).

- My bunnies are the best...hehe! 

Anyway, there ya go!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> - I got pregnant with and had my daughter at 19. Iwish I had been smarter and a little more responsible in general backthen, but I'm coming to the conclusion that it was a good thing, havingher that young. I had the energy to chase her around (eitherin fun or in keeping her from eating something, hehe). Myhusband is the only father she's known...and they're such a cutepair. (Right now they're playing Operation, which was one ofher birthday presents today.)


That reminds me of this guy I know who is an ACT at the animalshelter. I think he likes me because I want to be a vet andhe used to want to be a vet. His explanation for why hedidn't go to college was because he had his daughter, then went on tosay that that wasn't really an excuse, it was just whathappened. He's 32 now, and she's 13, I did the math, thatmade him 19. 

The reason that freaked me out was because my cousin, Michael, was also19 (now he's in France in the foreign legion having graduated earlyfrom both High School and College, even after being kicked out of onecollege for plagiarism). It was weird to look at Oliver, theACT, and then look at my cousin, and compare the two lives.Also to think that my cousin could be having a child... I would feelreally bad for that kid though, my cousin is a little more than alittle weird. 

My 3 cousins on my mom's side are rather religious.Some sort of born again Christian something or other, I'm not reallysure. The middle one, Becky, is really into it. Shehas 2 daughters now, she's 25, I think. They send us biblequotes all the time, reference the bible in conversation,etc. Don't get me wrong, I'm Catholic, go to mass every week,Catholic school, I'm a leader in our Confirmation program (ChristinaMarie Jerome, St. Jerome was a really cool guy), I'm even an altarserver, one of the best, I just think they're a little too into it whenthey bring it up all the time...

Also, In my spanish class, in response to one of the homeworkquestions...where will you be in 5 years, will you havechildren? My spanish teacher made us promise not to have kidsuntil we are 30. Her reasoning was pretty good too.It was a little scary though.


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 17, 2007)

If someone would have told me 4 years ago that Iwould have a pet rabbit, I would have said you are totally nuts. Now Ihave three.

I'm a Trekkie

I'm a baseball and hockey nut.

I love to swing dance.

I also think the Bee Gees are awesome.

I was a radio DJ for 12 years.

I've never played poker.

I am very good at blackjack.

I prefer Coke over Pepsi

I could live on pizza.

I hate greens-I've never eaten a salad.

I'm a cigar and pipe smoker.

I've seen Neil Diamond in concert 4 times.

My favorite vacation spot is Wildwood, New Jersey.

I've seen the Moody Blues in concert twice.

I've met Jesse Kubick twice.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2007)

Ouch! 

I'm one of those "ultra-right wingers" and I've got to say that thiscomment made me go "ouch...I resemble that". But I can't apologize forit.

Maybe I can explain something about it though...

My faith is a MAJOR part of my life and who I am and what I believe. Idon't expect others to embrace it - but I can't talk about my lifewithout including it. Much of who I am is wrapped in up what Ibelieve...what I'm reading...what I feel God is teaching me at thistime. It's just "that much" a part of me - that it gushes over intoeverything else.

It is sort of like when you talk about your rabbits to people whoaren't "rabbit people". Maybe you share how your rabbit did somethingcute and it touched you or made you laugh. Or maybe you've learnedsomething from watching your rabbit (I feel like God uses mine to teachme patience and other things all the time). So you share about it - andthey just don't "get it".

Well - that is the way for me and my faith. It's mine. I can't help butshare it (I don't do it here on the board as I don't want to startarguments and this is a place about rabbits...not my faith..).

Anyway - I think that is probably the case for your cousins. All I knowis I'm the same way they are....as are my kids and many of my closestfriends. I share with other what teaches me or comforts me or how Ifeel God is working in my life. I try to be sensitive to others whodon't share my views - but sometimes - it just comes out of me - justlike if you spilled a bottle of Coke and Coke comes out....you wouldn'texpect Fresca or Pepsi....

Well..my faith and beliefs are so close to who I am...they just spill out.

Maybe that will help you understand them better?
Peg
*
missyscove wrote: *


> My 3 cousins onmy mom's side are rather religious. Some sort ofborn again Christian something or other, I'm not really sure.The middle one, Becky, is really into it. She has 2 daughtersnow, she's 25, I think. They send us bible quotes all thetime, reference the bible in conversation, etc. Don't get mewrong, I'm Catholic, go to mass every week, Catholic school, I'm aleader in our Confirmation program (Christina Marie Jerome, St. Jeromewas a really cool guy), I'm even an altar server, one of the best, *Ijust think they're a little too into it when they bring it up all thetime... *


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh, don't get me wrong!! I don'tregret having my sweetie AT ALL!! I'm VERY happy to haveher...she's the light of my life!

I didn't realize how much it sounded like I DIDN'T like having her, until I read it again.

No...I'm incredibly blessed with both my daughter and myhusband. Our family is so beautiful...I wouldn't change aTHING!! 

In saying that I wish I'd been more responsible at the time, what I wassaying is that I feel I could have given her a better life in nothaving been a single mom for the first few years of her life.
*
missyscove wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > - I gotpregnant with and had my daughter at 19. I wish I had beensmarter and a little more responsible in general back then, but I'mcoming to the conclusion that it was a good thing, having her thatyoung. I had the energy to chase her around (either in fun orin keeping her from eating something, hehe). My husband isthe only father she's known...and they're such a cute pair.(Right now they're playing Operation, which was one of her birthdaypresents today.)
> ...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Youre' hte luckiest guy on the forum



mambo101 wrote: *


> I've met Jesse Kubick twice.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh wow - I already thought you were awesome....but now I know why!

I am a Trekkie although not as much as most true Trekkies. I would loveto know how to swing dance - but I'm too scared to take dancing lessonsat my age. I'd love to live on pizza and while I've never been to aNeil Diamond concert - I loved his music years ago and listened to it alot. Loved him in "The Jazz Singer".

Peg*

mambo101 wrote: *


> I'm a Trekkie
> 
> I love to swing dance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Starina (Feb 18, 2007)

I was born and raised in Anchorage, Alaska.

I have lived in Colorado, Washington, and New York also.

I LOVE smoked salmon and halibut.

My aunt owns about 25 cats, at least.

My sister is a Suicide Girl, Skully.

I am a wiz at knitting, and have only been doing it since July.

I hate birds, they are just pooping, screeching furniture.

My grandma is awesome, on my mom's side. She will pull over and yell atthe protesters outside of Planned Parenthood. She is also an atheist,at 70ish, that is a rare thing.

My dopey dad was on CNN last year talking about some silly religionthat he made up, Universalism (?),last february. My sisterand I were so embarrassed.

My BF is the artist, Konnik.

I love horror movies, but am a real snob about them. I also love documentaries.

I love ZELDA.

~Star~


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 18, 2007)

Who is *Jesse Kubick*?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 18, 2007)

That would be JAK Rabbitry. 
*
SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Who is *Jesse Kubick*?
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know if my answers have anything to do with this topic, but what the heck, I'll give this a go!...


I'm engaged!
Today is mine and my fiance's 1 year and 5 months of being together.
I'm in the process of getting my GED right now.
I listen to metal, indie, and "spazzy" music.
I rode horses for 8 years.
My mom tried giving CPR to our 5 year old goldfish who was dying.
I have an obession with buying things just because they are the color "brown".
I was born and raised in New York!
I have "vintage bunny" flannel fabric that I am afraid to use for sewing because I love it too much to ruin it.
I have to force myself to spend money on things that aren't on sale. I am a HUGE sale shopper.
I want a baby (human kid) some day (YEARS from now), but I am scared todeath of labor pain because of all the stories I have heard!
One of my friends just had a baby boy named Connor, she's 18.
One of my friend's baby girl is due in June, she's also 18.
One of my friend's baby boy (also, named Connor) is due in April, she's 16.
I want to live in Colorado!


_
- Amy_


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2007)

i am with rosie, my first post was so basic. . .i want to add more!

-i am love with the show house and gilmore girls (i am in LOVE with gilmore girls)

-i don't eat with metal silverware, just plastic, i have a phobiaalmost of the sound of metal hitting teeth and of the taste of metal

-i don't know what i am going to do with my life

-i am currently in a love/hate relationship(we haven't decided if weare dating, boyfriend/girlfriend or what. . .)with a guy thatis 7 years older then me (and my mom _loves_ that. . .), but whatcan you do. . .

- i love to weld. . .and i am a girl. . .

-i have never had a broken bone, and the only time i ever got stitches was for my wisdom teeth

-i hate pancakes but love waffels

-i suck at sports, and am doomed tolose at any of them. . .

-as with mambo, i am a blackjack player, i have known how to play anddeal blackjack since i was 7 because my mom was a card dealer. . .

-after years of surpressed fustration i am finally at a point that ican openly talk about the problems i have had with my anxiety disorder.. .i think that comming to grips with that was the hardest thing i haveever had to do.

- the only mac and cheese i will it is the kraft spiral kind. . .and i don't know why

-i crack my knuckles when i am nervous or upset

-i can't keep fish alive, in fact when i bought my goldfish norbert,EVERYONE that knew me was like "what? no, bring him back, that fish isdoomed". . .no matter what testes and things i did, my fish ALWAYS die.. . before norbert i had a pair of goldfish (i really like fantailgoldfish) named scatch and sniff and well, by the end i was at scratchand sniff #6 before i finally gave up. my current goldfish is just asodd as i am and i think that is why he is still alive

- i have a tattoo of a black cat. . .my parents bought it for me as my18th birthday present. . . and i am addicted to the needle now, can'twait to get another


----------



## Pipp (Feb 18, 2007)

Starina, I want your family to adopt me!!

(Did Skully do the GNR tour?) 

On that note, here's a couple for me... 

Themusicindustry considers mean expertonGuns N' Roses...









My sister is Paul Anka's tour manager... :singing:



sas :biggrin:


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> My sister is Paul Anka's tour manager...




i might be jealous of your sister. . .

another one for me is i am crazy over postsecret. . . i can't getenough of it, every sunday i check the blog, and i own the books. . .


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 18, 2007)

- I am very allergic to Cellophane.

- I was an X-Files fanatic for all 9 years, and have autographs ofevery single cast member (reoccuring) and crew member in the history ofthe show.

- I want a pig.

- I love astronomy and always wanted to be an aerospace engineer. I wanted to work on space shuttles.

- I love gardening and it's a huge passion of mine.

- I have panic attacks whenever I get a shot (or blood drawn, or just generally having a needle inserted into me).

- I'm only 22 and I have a lung tumor.

- I'm beyond a hypochrondriac and I worry about everything at all times.

- I collect Spongebob Squarepants stuff.

- I'm a Will and Grace fanatic.

- I think Johnny Depp is the hottest thing on the face of the planet.

- I think Wes Craven (creator of Nightmare on Elm St. trilogy) is a genius. I'm also a Nightmare on Elm St. trilogy fanatic.

- I love Chinese culture.

- I want to visit Africa one day.

- I am horrible at math, can't get anything above an F, but I loveChemistry. I aced and excelled in Chemistry, Advanced Chemistry and Irecieved an A in AP chemistry. All without knowing or being able to doeven the most basic algebra. No one can figure it out.

- I love Shakespeare novels. 

- I cannot HANDLE anyone's hands or feet rubbing fabric, especiallycarpet. I will cringe, grind my teeth, and have to walk out a room. Ittakes a lot of mental work to get the images out of my head. I justpurely can't handle it.

- I love salads, but cannot stand lettuce or tomatoes on anything else. Not even burgers or tacos.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 18, 2007)

Icut mybig toe off when I was six.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 18, 2007)

Let's see:

I am under 5' tall. I have never been asked to play on a professional basketball team.

I once owned a rather dumb pigeon named ErdieBird.

When my husband and I broke up, my first panicked thought was, 'omigod, what will happen to my rabbits?!'

In the past 5 years my family has been hit by several hardships...I wasdiagnosed with cancer; my stepmother was diagnosed with cancer andpassed away; my ex was diagnosed with cancer and passed away; mynephew's wife took their two children and walked out on him, which lefthim devastated; and my niece's little boy was diagnosed with cancer(tentatively, he is now doing quite well after treatments). 

When I was 10, I was in a hurry to get to school after going home forlunch (and staying a bit too long) so my friend and I took a shortcutby climbing a chain link fence and jumping it. Only, when I jumped, Ididn't land...the hem of my dress hooked on the top of the fence and Iwound up swaying in the breeze, undies flashing every car that drove byus - and at lunchtime, there were a LOT of cars...and a lot of menlaughing and blowing their horns. How humiliating.

When I was 15 or so I became inadvertently involved (sort of) in aprotest that Greenpeace was going to be holding, over the slaughteringof seal pups off the coast of Newfoundland. A letter I wrote to thelocal newspaper got published, which wound up in me receiving ananonymous death threat.

I once woke up in the middle of the night - when I was in my early teens - to hear a ghost in my room.

In keeping with that kind of weirdness, my sister and I went on a roadtrip to New Hampshire last spring, and on impulse stayed at animpressive old hotel that I'd noticed as we drove past it. Thatnight...yep...ghost in the room.

I still haven't learned to drive.

On New Year's Eve, *never, ever* drink a couple of glassesof scotch, then follow it with cooking wine, then follow it with thecheapest, most horridest chocolates ever. You'll wind up sick as a dogand vomiting gross alien stuff for the next two days. Not that I everdid _that_.

I once punched a horse in the face. Long story, in recap: Me - riding amare. Bareback. Stallion escaped from corral. Chased mare. Mountedmare. Me still on mare. Turned around (me), see a horse head and baredteeth coming at my face. Me - drew back and punched. Hard. Me and mare- got out of there faster that a bat out of H-E-double hockeysticks.

My dog I had when I was a child - Charlie - used to ride the public buses. By himself.

When I used to sing my son to sleep at night, he would cry until I stopped singing.

I LOVE the following shows: The X-Files, Frasier, House, Dallas, Friends, Picket Fences

The scariest movie I ever saw on the big screen was 'Alien'.

The most handsome actors to me are Johnny Depp, Kevin Costner (justmissed seeing him at the Toronto International Film Festival too, dangit!), and Jimmy Stewart.

When I was 17, I attended a Bay City Rollers concert in Toronto with myyounger sister - who was nuts about them - and was mortified that I hadto stand in the audience with all those screaming, weird little Rollerfans, all wearing plaid pants, striped socks, tartan scarfs, and othernerdy BCR paraphanalia.

I secretly loved the Bay City Rollers.

On a dare, I once climbed into a guard dog's enclosure...in it was ahuge German Shepherd who was there to guard an old abandoned warehouse.He didn't eat me, though my friend who was with me almost fainted. 

I almost drowned in an insanely stupid boating accident a week before my wedding.

In grade 10, I skipped 3/4 of all my accounting classes since Iabsolutely hated accounting. Yet at the end of the year the teacherfailed my friend, who went to class every day and studied regularly,and passed me, who never did. Not once. 

And one last non-interesting tidbit about me: I used to play withtoads. I would catch them, then dress them up in toilet-paper clothingand have toad weddings and toad parties.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 18, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Icut mybig toe off when I was six.


How did you cut your toe of Laura?,ouch...that would have seriously hurt!!

cheryl


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 18, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Icut mybig toe off when I was six.


:shock:*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 18, 2007)

*I didn't think anyoen else knew what suicidegirls are. My friend wants to be one so very badly. She's says herchest is the only thing she's proud of. 


Starina wrote: *


> I was born and raised in Anchorage, Alaska.
> 
> I have lived in Colorado, Washington, and New York also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 18, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> *Snuggys Mom wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Icut mybig toe off when I wassix.
> ...


Riding one of these:






I was barefoot, going top speed down-hill when my toe somehow slippedinto the little groove between the pedal andwheel.The wheel didn't stop. 

When my mom tried to wash the blood off to see how bad the "cut" was, the whole toe fell off in the kitchen sink. 

The doctor at the emergency roomwas able to sew my toe back on and it works just fine.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 18, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote:*


> *cheryl13 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *Snuggys Mom wrote:*
> ...


Oh my gosh! your mum must have freaked!,because i know i would have if that happened to one of my boys

Wow you were lucky that your toe was able to be saved,the things that kids put their parents though!

cheryl


----------



## Starina (Feb 18, 2007)

My sister isn't doing any of the SG touring, she isn't motivated enough. :bath:

Actually, before my sister became one, I struck up a friendship with afew of them, Vanessa, Synnove, Marigold, Adore, because I make deadsock dogs. I asked some of them to pose with them to get someattention. It worked, but no business was interested in my Bluddys. Youcan check them out athttp://www.bluddys.comI amthinking of making a bunny one for myself. 

Basset, that reminds me... My dad used to run down the dark hallway atnight, scared the the aliens were gonna get him. He was probably around28 years old. :rollseyes

I know that they sometimes have trouble sewing toes back on, you arelucky. I hate feet, I think that they aredisgusting. I amhorrified that since my ankle injury, everyone I meet seems to need tosee my naked foot!:embarrassed:



~Star~


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2007)

okay, you guys got me. . .

. . .i admit, i also am addicted to watching dog the bounty hunter. . . :baghead. . .

i wasn't going to tell ya'll, but the pressure got to be to much. . .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 18, 2007)

I know, I watch some stupid stuff too, at leastalot of peeps think they're stupid. I like to watch Idol,Tease, Split Ends (on the Style Network) and watched the Surreal Lifewhen Janice Dickinson was on it and it drove my hubby crazy. 

I also will watch that show w/ Paris and Nicole, just to see whatstupid thing they do next. Also, The Girls Next Door andHogan Knows Best!


----------



## katt (Feb 18, 2007)

oh, i love watching the girls next door. . .


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 18, 2007)

*Ack!* How could I have forgotten Idol???? Inever miss an episode, ever since I began watching it three years ago!(Yes, I admit it, I'm an Idoholic.)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Bassetluv, I put this in another thread Ithink, but, a girl from a band in Chicago comes here sometimes to ourtown, she was on Idol last year, forgot the words to a song, got theboot and is back this year! How exciting, her name isGina. I hope she does well.


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 18, 2007)

I grew up on Nurnberg, Germany.

In college I taught ice skating lessons and had a Doroty Hamill haircut(age giveaway!). My first job after college was teaching mathin French in the Ivory Coast.

Things that make me cringe: aging hippies,butterflies, false teeth, painted toe nails and toe rings,big, big, big implants, green tomato horn worms and stuffed peppers.

Marcel or Ilan? - Definitely Marcel

I am a fabricaholic and quiltaholic. The stash is at soemthing like 800 to 1,000 yards of fabric.

I collect and restore vintage embroideries, linens and vintage hats.

I also collect Rookwood and Weller pottery and ice fishing lures made by ancient, oldmen in Minnesota.


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 18, 2007)

Very neat! It's fun to be able to root forsomeone from your area. There was a girl on when they were showing theinitial auditions this year, she was from Santa Monica I think, but isoriginally from here...Ottawa, Canada. Unfortunately she got cut lastweek. Ah well, there's always next year.

I'll have to watch for your girl and see how she does!


----------



## Spring (Feb 18, 2007)

Hm, here are a few things.

- I'm deathly allergic to nuts and tree nuts. I almost died when I was3 after eating something that had walnuts in it before my allergy wasdiagnosed. If I hadn't woken up from my nap after, I would be deadright now.

- I've owned a pot bellied pig, Willy.

- I used to have A TON of birds. Cockateils, budgies, an African gray.One of my mom's parrots flew away when the patio door was left open. Wenever did find Jade.

- My favourite food is my Oma'sadaptionof bahmi goreng, an Indonesian dish. It's so good!


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 18, 2007)

-Once when I was five, I almost ruptured my eyewhen I tripped and hit my face on the corner of the coffee table.Luckily, I just missed my eye and only needed surgical tape (not evenstitches).
-I had something called an odontoma removed from my mouth when I was inmiddle school (its a benign mass of tooth fragments in the gums)
-I have only broken one bone, my left foot little toe
-I can't spell "tomorrow" correctly without thinking about it
-I have a 4.0, but have to count on my fingers and never fully learned my multiplication tables:shock:
-I hate needles and nearly passed out once when a doctor told me I'dneed a blood test (I didn't actually pass out, but I turned pale enoughto freak out this poor student doctor who was in the room!)
-My favorite school subject is foreign languages (I took 3 years ofSpanish, but French is by far my favorite and next year I'll be inlevel 5
-I love computers and can't wait to install Vista on my pc.
-My AP Bio teacher has a pet rabbit who she lets run around the room during class.


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 19, 2007)

Guess I'll contribute too 

1. Last spring, I went to Japan for ten days. Best ten days of my LIFE.
2. On that note, I'm in my fourth year of learning Japanese in school(Fifth if you count the year I tried to teach myself before that) 
3. In almost every single dream I have, I'm a boy, and I can fly. (Usually after I realize it's a dream)
4. I also have a needle-phobia, as I see a few others on this forumdo... The last time I had to get a shot, mom had to give me twodifferent kinds of fairly heavy sedatives, and gave me a shot of rum insome Pepsi, and a Sugar Daddy (Candy...mmm) I still freaked out quite abit, but it took me less than two hours to calm down thistime. Improvement! 
5. I think the record here was sixteen, but I'm eighteen and I've neverhad a boyfriend/been kissed/ etc, either. You're not alone 
6. I have bad luck with reptiles....they all seem to die in my secondyear of having them. My last one died on Halloween day, andshe was my favourite (I cried for weeks...). 
7. I'm a Democrat. Pretty far left one at that.
8. I play DDR. Best exercise EVER. 

Okay, that's some weird stuff about me that nobody probably knew... Yay :bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 20, 2007)

*Bunnydude*: APBio!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the cool people club.Thats all I have to say.



*TinysMom*: I dont mean to offend anyone,its just that, I really dont need to hear them advising us on how itis supposedly a problem that we cant back up every claim with a Biblequote, etc. After a while I think its important to justagree to disagree. Thats part of the reason that I seriouslydidnt get along with my moms last boyfriend, who was a creationist,yeah that didnt go well.



*Maherwoman*: I didnt mean to make it seemlike you didnt love your daughter, I know you do. Iunderstand that there are probably things you would change now, but Ialso believe that people will feel that way about every thing that hashappened in their past, right? Im just the sort of weirdperson who can basically relate anything to whatever Im thinking aboutat the moment. 



So, what have welearned? About ½ of what Christina says can beignored.

-sigh-


----------



## juicyjuicee (Feb 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> 4) I want to be a vet tech





Me too 


Anddd I'm 18;obsessed with tennis. I played on my HS team for4 years andI teach tennis to little kids in the summer. 

I love cats. We currently have 6, well 7 if you add the stray cat (that we will keep no matter what, mom  )


----------



## jupiterannette (Feb 20, 2007)

I have been a strait A student my whole life,and got accepted into vet school, half way through my first semester, iwas diagnose with a brain tumer and now rely compleatly onspell check and calculators to do anything that requires thinking! 

what a waste of 14 years in school!

but for some reason, i call it my compasion center of my brain was unhurt, because anything about animals, i am a sponge! i hope to go backto school next fall!

oh and i never learned how do do long devision!

also... I have been engaged for 7 years!

and I am 22 years old!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't post very often but thought I would chime in to the 'intresting facts'. 

I was born in Stuttgart, Germany. 

At 11 months I had a VP shunt installed for hydrocephalus.

My parents adopted my first cat when I was 2 and she was almost 2months older then me. But has since been put down due to health issuesright before her 16th birthday. 

I was an Army brat so also lived in Anchorage, Alaska (techincally Ft. Richardson) and near Warenton, Virginia.

My brother was diagnosedwith Leukemia at the age of 3 1/2 and is doing wonderful now at the age of 17. 

I live in a tiny town with 3 roads that contains about 90 people. Mytiny town is surrounded by Ohio country roads and fields and I love it!

In 2002, my youngest first cousin was killed in a car and bicycle accident. 

My mom has a first cousin that I'm close with and adore their 3 children and would claim them as my children.

The cousin's family that I adore just happens to be 'underinvestigation' with the genetic doctors right now. In April 2006 theyhad a baby boy- Calvin that was born with a rare gentic condition anddied in May of 2006. 

2006 was a bad year with 4 family deaths- cancer, genetic, heart attack and sucide. 

I'm going to college for medical office option and half way through the course. 

I've had rabbits since 1998 as that'swhen we stopped moving all over the world/country. 

The last day that I was techiqually a 4-H member was also my first dayas a 4-H advisor. All of my '4-H kids' were also my fellow 4-H membersand now am an advisor for my cousin that I adore. 

I started getting grey hair at the age of 17 so have been dying my hair regularly for the past 4 years. 

I am a die heart fan of country music and actually just this past weekend saw George Strait, Ronnie Milsap and Taylor Swift. 

I'veseen a few people in concert--TerriClark, Andy Griggs, Cledus T. Judd, Blaine Larsen, Neil McCoy, RonnieMilsap, Craig Morgan, Kenny Rogers, Blake Shelton, George Strait,Taylor Swift, Gretchen Wilson, and VanZant 

In the near future I plan on seeing Martina McBride and KennyChesney through a tour companyand Terri Clark and Josh Gracinat our county fair. 

I'm a Gilmore Girls and Big Brother fan. 

My Great Grandma's great nephew, DelPenetcosthasplayed in a few movies including Coyote Ugly as the bar's securityguard. 

I used to hate rednecks and hicks but have slowly evolved into a country girl.

I drive a cityish truck- Dakota withrunning boards and dual exhaust.

For the most part,I live a dual lifestyle that just involveswork, college and caring for the animals that claim my house as theirs.


----------



## Starina (Feb 24, 2007)

Dwarf Angel, don't feel bad about your hair. Igot my first grey hair on my 22nd birthday. (I know not as traumatic asgetting it at 17, but it was still a shock) I have a handful of themnow, at 25 and I just let them all hang out. I like them, they are apretty silver with gold highlights and stand out against my dark brownhair. 



~Star~


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, grey hair at a young age just goes to show how wise we are. 

I had to start dying my hair at 17 as there was NO WAY I was going towalk across the stage at my high school graduation with grey hairs onmy head.


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2007)

i have gray hair too! it runs in the family, igot my firt when i was 15, and right now i am 19 and letting them grow.. .you can hadly see them, my hair just looks really really shiny. . .

my sister is 25 and has had grey hair since she was like 4. . . my momeven saved her first grey hair. . .now if she doesn't die her hair itis completely salt and pepper!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 24, 2007)

Aww...Sweetie...I'm sorry...

I'm a tad defensive about having my daughter, and what people thinkabout my loving her and such...mostly because my sisters and mother(and most of my non-friends at the time) some how expected me to NOTlove her. I still don't understand why they felt that way,since heck!! I even love my stuffies!! 

Who couldn't love a face like this:






My family's aweful (except for my dad)...I wasn't upset with you...itwas an automatic reaction I have on the subject. I'm so sorryto have made you feel bad...:hug2:

Love and hugs!!!

Rosie*
*
missyscove wrote: *


> *Maherwoman*: I didnt mean to make itseem like you didnt love your daughter, I know you do. Iunderstand that there are probably things you would change now, but Ialso believe that people will feel that way about every thing that hashappened in their past, right? Im just the sort of weirdperson who can basically relate anything to whatever Im thinking aboutat the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 24, 2007)

Okay, a few silly things I wanted to add:

- I love Fear Factor and Survivor...and have seen just about ever FearFactor. My daughter and I just love watching people pushtheir bodies and minds to the limit. It's really neat to seehuman strength and ability.

- I am an obsessive MySpace survey-taker. To the point whereI sometimes go searching online for surveys to take and post in thebulletin section. Hehe!!

- I love to cross stitch, but haven't done any in at least four years.

- When I was about fifteen, I wound up getting scratches all over myeyes from my contacts. The dr said I had scratches so closeto my cornea, I almost wound up losing my eye. I couldn'twear anything for my eyes except the goopy medicine they gave me toapply directly on my eyes, for about two weeks...meaning I couldn't goto school, because even from the front row, I couldn't see anything buta blank chalkboard (even if it was full of writing). When I'mtired, and my eyes get really dry, I can still feel the scars fromthose scratches....*shudder*

- When I was about ten, I was reclining on the lawn, and suddenly feltmy hand covered in biting fireants. It was then that Iquickly learned I was allergic to them...as my hand swelled up sobadly, I couldn't write for two weeks!

- When I was about sixteen, I had a viral infection in my stomach, andwound up going into anaphylactic (sp?) shock from the medication theyprescribed me. My mother didn't even notice (notice commentabout my family in above post) that I wasn't able to talk, and I had toslap the couch as hard as I could with my hand to get her attentionbefore she would call the ambulance. She was on her way tobed...and they later told me that if she hadn't noticed, I could verywell have died that night. I was to the point where my tonguewas swollen and convulsing...and they had to give me a shot ofepinephrine for my heart. Crazy...until that moment, mymother had been telling me to calm down about my tongue feeling swollenand had been telling me nothing was wrong with me...*sigh*

- I was sick so much as a kid, that they took so many blood tests andsuch, that I still have marks in my arm from all the hundreds(literally) of needle pricks! I've been pricked by needles inthe same spot so many times, that by the age of 10, I knew to give themmy right arm, because it was my best. (Hehe...my veins havealways been quite the nurse's dream...my sister used to BEG me to lether test her IV-setting skills on my veins...I just couldn't go throughwith that!! It scared me a little the way she would look atmy veins...:shock

- I wound up having a child that was 2oz shy of 10lbs naturally (i.e.without medication)...and not by choice...the epidural didn't work ATALL. They tried redoing the whole getup THREE TIMES (and youladies that have had kids one know how painful ONE is!!), and it stilldidn't work a wink. Eventually it was too late to tryanymore, and I was too weak from it all to want to continue trying...soI gave up and just had her naturally.

- I almost passed out during getting my one (and only)tattoo. My ex had to go get me a glass of water, and we hadto take a break, because, even though I was laying down, I was quiteclose to passing out! What a wuss!!

On to the questions:

*Spring: *Are pot belly pigs as sweet as they say? What's it like having one??

*Starina: *LOVE the bluddys....totally adorable...and oh so funny...can you PM me with how much they are, and such?

Hugs, all!


----------



## Spring (Feb 24, 2007)

Willy wasn't very friendly. I don't know whatwas wrong with him, but he always used to chase us and try to bite ourankles when we went into his pen. I was only 7 when we had him, and wereally didn't know much about them, but we think he might of hadsomething wrong with his brain. He loved zucchini though! 
I havea scanner, so I'll see if I can upload some pictures of Willy


----------



## naturestee (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Dwarf Angel! A good friend of minein high school also had a shunt put in for hydrocephalus when she was ababy. She was adopted, and the doctor told her adoptiveparents to send her back because she'd never walk or talk because ofhow late it was found!:shock: So they found another doctor todo the procedure and never went back to the first jerk again.Just to prove the first doctor wrong, my friend could not only walk andtalk but was in the advanced math courses, was the best debate partnerI ever had, was a cheerleader, and the lead in several musicals. Shegraduated at the top of our class. So much for the supposedbrain damage. 

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 24, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> - I wound up having a child that was 2oz shy of 10lbsnaturally (i.e. without medication)...and not by choice...the epiduraldidn't work AT ALL. They tried redoing the whole getup THREETIMES (and you ladies that have had kids one know how painful ONEis!!), and it still didn't work a wink. Eventually it was toolate to try anymore, and I was too weak from it all to want to continuetrying...so I gave up and just had her naturally.


I was 9lbs, 12 oz, and they induced a week early because I was getting too big. 

Your daughter is beautiful! I'm sure she's just as spoiled as your bunnies are


----------



## Starina (Feb 24, 2007)

My half brother, who's 14th birthday wasyesterday. Was 8 lbs, and was a month early!:shock: When they told mystepmom that he was going to be 12lbs if he was born on time, she wentinto labor 2 days later.:thud:

~Star~


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2007)

i have a cousin whose son wasborn 13 pounds 6 oz.

she was in labor for over 24 hours before they took her in c-section. . .!!!!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 24, 2007)

Hehe...yes, she's definitely as spoiled as myfurbabies. But I also help her keep grounded. She'sgot SO MUCH energy, it's rediculous! 
*
missyscove wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > - I woundup having a child that was 2oz shy of 10lbs naturally (i.e. withoutmedication)...and not by choice...the epidural didn't work ATALL. They tried redoing the whole getup THREE TIMES (and youladies that have had kids one know how painful ONE is!!), and it stilldidn't work a wink. Eventually it was too late to tryanymore, and I was too weak from it all to want to continue trying...soI gave up and just had her naturally.
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 24, 2007)

HOLY COW, guys!! BIG BABIES!!! :shock:


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 26, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Hi Dwarf Angel! A good friend of mine in high schoolalso had a shunt put in for hydrocephalus when she was ababy. She was adopted, and the doctor told her adoptiveparents to send her back because she'd never walk or talk because ofhow late it was found!:shock: So they found another doctor todo the procedure and never went back to the first jerk again.Just to prove the first doctor wrong, my friend could not only walk andtalk but was in the advanced math courses, was the best debate partnerI ever had, was a cheerleader, and the lead in several musicals. Shegraduated at the top of our class. So much for the supposedbrain damage.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.



I know when I was younger I was a little slow in learning. However, bythe time I got to high school I could easily understand things and wason the honor roll my jr/sr year and for a few terms had a 4.0. Rightnow I'm on the Dean's List at my college. 

Most that have the surgery end up having to go back in for additionaltubing as they grow. Luckily, I was a big baby (10 lbs 9 1/2 ounces) soby the time surgery time came I was big enough the surgeon could shovealot of tubing into me. About 2 years ago I was dismissed from myneurosergeon as myshunt no longerneeds to work anddoesn't. To this date I have nothad one issue with my shuntand only had the one surgery to install it. 

My parents were also told that one small move during surgery I wouldhave been in a wheelchair not able to talk. I can't imagine how theyfelt since their parents were in Ohio and we were in Germany at thetime. 

*Katt-* My grey hair is genetic as well but oviously didn't startthat early...wow! On my off days Itend to blame the greyhairs on the rabbits.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Some things you dont know about me:

1. I want tobe friends with the "losers" at myschoolas well as the "popular" kids who i hang out with now,but the system just doesnt work out like that.

2. IfI didn't have a pet and my work out machine, I think i'dgo crazy and be super depressed. They're kinda like my stress relievers.

3. I can breakdance and be the one at parties who everyone "oohs!" at,but I can't dance regularly (ya know, groove) without lookin like aclutz.

4. I can't sit and do homework for over 5 minutes straight, I dosomething like go online after a couple of problems and then go back tohomework. In fact, I'm sitting here typing when I have a math textbookand a blank piece of paper in front of me. I talked to my mom about thepossibility of me having ADD, but she wouldn't listen. I get straightA's though.

Thats about it.


----------



## Amberry (Mar 8, 2007)

I refuse to get a liscense because of how bad driving scares me.

People kinda scare me 

I am addicted to food


----------



## missyscove (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe I too am addicted to food, along with everyone else at my school. It goes a little something like this: 

"An all-girl's school...? Isn't everyone anorexic?"

"No, have you seen us on birthdays, it's like, 'hi, I've never met you,but, happy birthday, I'm going to eat some of your cake now'"


----------



## Amberry (Mar 9, 2007)

lol id probably eat the whole thing beforeanyone saw there was even cake there! *Talking with mouthfull* YOU CANT PROVE THERE WAS ANY CAKE AT ALL. *napkin*


----------



## Matsuro (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay here's mine.

1. I meet this guy online, he was suppose to move down here, haven'ttalk to him for a year, we were dating mind you. He wanted to marry mewithout knowing to much about me :foreheadsmack: :yuck

2. I have a rottweiler named Vickki, I actually like those kick butttype of dogs. But, I also like the sweet ones. I like the 'in yourface' and 'want to cuddle with you in the bed' type of dog. So I likemales for that reason.

3. I use to eat sugar everyday. Now its when i can or when I havemoney, so I don't as much but the amount I eat still isn't healthy.But, if I don't get enough sugar I get sick and dizzy.

4. I really wish I was married, lol. I think married life would be better for me.

5. I'm very insecure of myself and people.

6. I can cuss like a sailor

7. I love Yugi-oh cards! I have a deck, and I need more dang it! lol

8. I never had a long serious relationships with guys, unless it wasonline (what is up with that?), and my longest online relationshiplasted almost seven or eight months (the guy mentioned above).

9. I want to write my own book or two someday and I also want to make amovie with some famous people before I die. Or become to busy with mylife.

10. I actually don't like kids, though if people ask I tell them I do. People get mad when I tell them I don't like kids. Blah!

11. I once smoked on school grounds when I was in middle school or onthe baseball field with two girls I knew. It was one puff because wewere *almost* busted. We put out it out before the teacher came overand the girl who had the cig sprayed perfume to cover the smell.

12. I love everything Japanese or Aisan. If I could live in Tokyo, Japan I would. But, don't know if they would like me.


----------



## polly (Mar 14, 2007)

~i'm 27

~ I am a beauty therapist with my own salon which I have run for the past 7 years (on the 4th of April)

~running a business scares the crap out of me 

~Ihave been married for 3 years but with him for nearly 14 and he is an amazing guy(sorry if that mekes you sick)

~ I love sci fi

~I swear so much I've got my mum doing it now

~ I have a brother who's 16 years older than me

~I collect Eeyores

~I hate people who are two faced or totally self absorbed and full ofthemselves(unfortunately this is quite a few of the clients that comein!)

~I'm lazy and i love chocolate 

~ Iwas bullied badly where i lived with my mum and dad when i was ateenager but most of the bullies have been into my salon and had to payme to treat them so i feel i got my own back (lol)

You could go on forever couldn't you but thats a bit about me anyway!!!

Jesse you need a mani/pedi before your wedding they are really nice.


----------



## Eve (Mar 16, 2007)

- I had a legal name change when I was youngerbecause my name was in Polish and was unpronouncable and hard tospellwhen I moved toAustralia. 

- I was allergic to nearly everything when I lived in Poland as a result of the nearby chernobyl nuclear disaster.


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 20, 2007)

*bunnydude wrote: *


> -I can't spell "tomorrow" correctly without thinking about it




Omg me too! I'm a good speller but whenever i begin to write tomorrow i have to pause for a sec and think


----------



## grumpybabies (Mar 22, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


- I cannot HANDLE anyone's hands or feet rubbing fabric, especiallycarpet. I will cringe, grind my teeth, and have to walk out a room. Ittakes a lot of mental work to get the images out of my head. I justpurely can't handle it.


OK so i thought it was just me! At last i have found someone that islike me thank god!! I can't stand the sight of anyone rubbing anything,like if they start rubbing their leg or something or the table, i meanwhat the hell is the point, i sometimes just have to tell them to stopor just leave the room too! 

And i have been going out with a guy since i was 16 that is 18 yearsand 3 days older than me, and that's over 7 years now so there toeverybody that thought it wouldn't work lol.

And on a related subject, i believe i am slightly phsycic (not phsyco)because the day i met my current boyfriend i was in the pub with my manat the time and he told me his postman was coming down the road intothe pub, and even though i had never heard about him before or evenseen him i knew in that instant i was going to marry him. I didn't evenknow if he was married or had kids or anything, and with the age gap iknew it would be a problem for my family but i sat in the pub with himlooking him up and down thinking i'm going to marry him, shall i tellhim or not! lol and i have predicted a car accident 30 seconds beforeit happened, and many many other things i have predicted correctly.


----------

